

Show HN (again - fixed now): I made this before getting out of bed this morning - c_t_montgomery
http://isthistwitternameavailable.heroku.com/

======
rgbrgb
This will give you false positives when you input characters not allowed by
Twitter. I think they only allow [a-z][_][1-9].

~~~
c_t_montgomery
Great point. I'll implement that once I at back. Was originally just thinking
about simple names, as this is just a personal tool. Thanks for the feedback!

------
c_t_montgomery
Sorry about the initial posting - it was working locally, but not on heroku.
It's been fixed now - thanks for the feedback!

------
sgaither
How does this get around the Twitter API call limit?

~~~
AdamGibbins
The web interface isn't restricted. I suspect this is just checking
<http://twitter.com/foobar> to see if the user foobar is in use.

